
Ask HN: Hacker Swag/Shops? - iSloth
I want to spruce up my office&#x2F;home desk with some more random mugs, figures, stickers etc...<p>I know companies like Github and Atlasssian have a public web shop, however any others people know of, or would recommend for some cool stuff?
======
iSloth
Atlassian - [https://atlassian-swag.mybrightsites.com](https://atlassian-
swag.mybrightsites.com)

GitHub - [https://github.myshopify.com](https://github.myshopify.com)

